# Texas Longhorn Arms



## REDEYE50 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a "Grovers Improved Number Five" 44 mag Excellant condition. If it has been shot I cannot tell it. What can anyone tell me about it? Thanks


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The "Number 5" was the designation Elmer Keith gave to one of his most famous Colt Single Action custom jobs, which was a .44 Special with specially designed grip modifications, among other things. The Grover was modeled after this, with the exception that the Single Action was a mirror image of the Colt; that is, the ejector assembly is on the left side of the gun, as is the loading gate.

Grover guns were very well made guns, as he himself was a master gunsmith, as I recall. The guns are top-notch, and now are somewhat of collectors' items. Not sure of the dates, around the 'Seventies, and not too many were made. Grover died at a fairly early age, so work done by him is always of some value.

Maybe somebody who knows more can fill this out.

Well, look here:

9. THE TEXAS LONGHORN ARMS IMPROVED NUMBER FIVE | Sixguns.com forums

Bob Wright


----------



## REDEYE50 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info.Very interesting. Now I just have to decide if I should shoot it! I know I want To!! LOL


Bob Wright said:


> The "Number 5" was the designation Elmer Keith gave to one of his most famous Colt Single Action custom jobs, which was a .44 Special with specially designed grip modifications, among other things. The Grover was modeled after this, with the exception that the Single Action was a mirror image of the Colt; that is, the ejector assembly is on the left side of the gun, as is the loading gate.
> 
> Grover guns were very well made guns, as he himself was a master gunsmith, as I recall. The guns are top-notch, and now are somewhat of collectors' items. Not sure of the dates, around the 'Seventies, and not too many were made. Grover died at a fairly early age, so work done by him is always of some value.
> 
> ...


----------

